# Counter Ribbing



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I went to the wholesaler (EMCO) this afternoon ... And a fellow named Al was there that I know ..

I get to the counter and what does he have in front of him but two 1" shark by male fittings ..

I said out loud in front of all the other plumbers what in the hell are you going to do with that ... A few guys laughed ... The look on his face was priceless.. It was a look of shame ...

I said to him what did you do forget how to solder .. I keep ribbing him .. I laughed my ass off ... 

I think that might be the last time any plumber picks up sharkbites from a wholesaler ..


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I use the same line when I see guys I know buying propress... These days it seem around here, the entire union has forgotten what "soldering" is.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I think sharkbites must be a high profit product. Our suppliers know better than to offer them to me or my help.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/propress-versus-sharkbite-8287/index3/


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Don is probably like the Tony Soprano of plumbing in Sudbury...
:laughing:

It doesn't matter what you say, they know better than to ride that train!
:jester:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I think that might be the last time any plumber picks up sharkbites from a wholesaler ..


 
If it works, you need to go on a North American tour because there's an epidemic upon us. Somehow I don't think you've killed the Sharkbite trade in your area but it's a nice thought.






Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I did it to a competing company's plumber. I don't know him ether. He's getting the jaws ( renting) for 2 1/2" pro press and a few fittings. I say to him. Yal forget how to solder over ther at ..... Or what with a but if chuckle letting him know I was busting his balls a bit. He explained it was at the hospital and fire was a issue. I asked you know .... .... He's my dad ( dads hvac and plant chiller boiler maintenance at the hospital ) kid says yep. We visited for a bit and he was pretty cool. No it wasn't a shark but a press 21/2 valve. Do you know how much a sweat one is let alone a press one ??


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

The only reasonable excuse for sharkbite is if transitioning from CPVC (which I also hate) to copper. I have a large account that has mechanical closets with direct vent water heaters. Sometimes 3 or 4 of these need to be done in a day and I simply cannot wait for CPVC glue to dry for 2 hours (or longer in freezing temps) so that I can PROPERLY transition with a male or female adapter. These whole closets are done in this CPVC crap, looks like crap and is barely hung, whoever did them should be shot!


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

And I still feel like a hack for buying them!


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

dplumb I will have to totally agree with you one the cpvc to copper with the shark bite. Either that or compression union. CPVC sucks in a residential repair environment with the cure time and all.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

dplumb said:


> And I still feel like a hack for buying them!


And you are...?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And h e r e w e. g o!!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dplumb said:


> The only reasonable excuse for sharkbite is if transitioning from CPVC (which I also hate) to copper. I have a large account that has mechanical closets with direct vent water heaters. Sometimes 3 or 4 of these need to be done in a day and I simply cannot wait for CPVC glue to dry for 2 hours (or longer in freezing temps) so that I can PROPERLY transition with a male or female adapter. These whole closets are done in this CPVC crap, looks like crap and is barely hung, whoever did them should be shot!


 How do you know that??? Are you a plumber??


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I will name my first child, Sharkbite!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> How do you know that??? Are you a plumber??


Rj always comes through !!


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I am a plumber. Have been for about 15 years in the Boston area


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

dplumb said:


> Yes, I am a plumber. Have been for about 15 years in the Boston area


We kindly request that you mosey on over to the intro section and start a thread to tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Done... somehow I missed that part on this app


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

No offense to you guys but when i was working service for my buddies company and we got a call for a burst hose bib in a crawl space in January. That person was getting two sharkbites and call use in the spring time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

CT18 said:


> No offense to you guys but when i was working service for my buddies company and we got a call for a burst hose bib in a crawl space in January. That person was getting two sharkbites and call use in the spring time.


I'd only be offended if I was the home owner. And went to turn in the hose Bibb and the whole thing spun around


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I once had a customer call me that their tub spout was loose. I showed up thinking that maybe I could back it out and teflon/pipe dope and screw it back in. Or just resolder a new copper x male adapter. Turns out that some idiot put the spout on with a shartbite x male adapter. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd only be offended if I was the home owner. And went to turn in the hose Bibb and the whole thing spun around


That doesn't happen till spring. Its there reminder to call and get a proper repair. Its a little different up here in the great white north. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd only be offended if I was the home owner. And went to turn in the hose Bibb and the whole thing spun around



Well, that's why you wrap your sharkbites with a thick wrap of duct tape, keeps it from spinning, DUH!!! :jester:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

dplumb said:


> I once had a customer call me that their tub spout was loose. I showed up thinking that maybe I could back it out and teflon/pipe dope and screw it back in. Or just resolder a new copper x male adapter. Turns out that some idiot put the spout on with a shartbite x male adapter. UNBELIEVABLE!


How did you get it off ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

CT18 said:


> That doesn't happen till spring. Its there reminder to call and get a proper repair. Its a little different up here in the great white north. :thumbup:


You saying its not cold down here. It's 44 today and I'm freezing !! Lol. Il give you that. Never worked in cold like that.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> How did you get it off ?


Cut rite through the spout and sweat on new mip and new spout. That will be $200 mamm!!


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats exactly what I did


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep I know. It happend to me before. Plus the old corroded spouts that won't break loos you have to do the same way !!! I laughed when I read your post.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You saying its not cold down here. It's 44 today and I'm freezing !! Lol. Il give you that. Never worked in cold like that.


What a wuzzy...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What a wuzzy...


Kiss kiss rj!!! Kiss this !!! Lmao. I get its cold up ther but try 100 for a month strait or 106 and be on a flat roll roof for two weeks in the cold you can bundle up with gortex and stuff. In the heat you can only strip down to a tee shirt and jeans and depend on your bodies cooling system Iv worked in 5 degree with wind chill in the - 10 with a 25 mph wind on a roof in the snow and it sucked. So I can't imagine colder then that !!! But I think it's all about the gear you have and y'all's has to be better for cold. I have battery powered socks but use them rarely Stay warm!!!


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Kiss kiss rj!!! Kiss this !!! Lmao. I get its cold up ther but try 100 for a month strait or 106 and be on a flat roll roof for two weeks in the cold you can bundle up with gortex and stuff. In the heat you can only strip down to a tee shirt and jeans and depend on your bodies cooling system


I may not like working in the cold, but I'll take it over extreme heat any day, for exactly this reason!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish you were at my wholesale house counter yesterday when I bought a shark bite tee and installed it on a water line. I was running behind for the day, and thought I could make up some time by being able to slam that in instead of waiting for drain down to solder and do it right. Well, apparently I had enough time to come back there this morning and do it right because it was leaking.

I got real lucky it was an unfinished basement, and didn't cause any damage. That could have easily been a real nightmare. The old saying is true. Do it right, or do it twice. I knew better and did it anyways, let the lashings begin.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Il take this one. Why you lazy corner cutting hack. You knew better and did it any ways. Now our trade just lost two good plumbers. You because of your hackish install and me because now that you have drug our trades name through the mud and the isle at Home Depot ... I'm quitting this trade is goin no where but down down down in a burning ring of fire and its all your fault !!!!! % 200 your fault 

Ok your forgiven. Hey that was kinda fun!!! Lmao


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

lol!

I still have bad dreams about the one time I put a sharkbite fitting in. Guy wanted a valve on a the water heater outlet. Late on the evening, only 1/2 valve I had was the one a rep had given me a week or so before, trying to talk me into sharkbites. 

Still wish I had said I would come back the next day!

Well, guess that's it for me too, eh TX?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O boy. A valve in the hot outlet the the heaters gonna blow!!! I prefer a valve on the hot outlet but I'm in commercial no one ever asked me if I put in a sharkbite before. Lol. But I won't tell!!!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey don't feel bad I can't find sweat fittings for all the shark bite in my truck 

TX


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

You gotta be real careful with those sharkbites. If the edges aren't beveled smooth you knick the o- ring, pitted pipe you'll get a leak, etc, etc. Not worth the liability and the shame it brings.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> You gotta be real careful with those sharkbites. If the edges aren't beveled smooth you knick the o- ring, pitted pipe you'll get a leak, etc, etc. Not worth the liability and the shame it brings.


How do you know so much a out them!!! Lol


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I was joking seeing what TX would say. I don't trust them


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How do you know so much a out them!!! Lol


I worked for a local realty company for a year as the lead plumber and the manager was a major b**ch, wanted water heaters installed in 2hrs. ( Diagnosis, supply house run, removal, install, cleanup) yeah right. I had to try anything to get the production up. They didn't care how hack it was.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> I worked for a local realty company for a year as the lead plumber and the manager was a major b**ch, wanted water heaters installed in 2hrs. ( Diagnosis, supply house run, removal, install, cleanup) yeah right. I had to try anything to get the production up. They didn't care how hack it was.


That's insane if you're including the supply house run to get it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> I worked for a local realty company for a year as the lead plumber and the manager was a major b**ch, wanted water heaters installed in 2hrs. ( Diagnosis, supply house run, removal, install, cleanup) yeah right. I had to try anything to get the production up. They didn't care how hack it was.


Just joshing u man. We've all used them once or twice !!! Lmao


----------

